# Mac Herps Show Suggestions



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi Team,

Whilst it is still fresh in your minds we would like to get suggestions as to how to improve the show next year. Whilst many may not be possible 300 heads are always better than 1 and we want your feedback.

Yes, the animals did get stressed and we need to address that. I ended up covering my frilly cage with newspaper.

We will also certainly be recommending that people bring animals in locked enclosures next year. I hade to go and tape up all of the click clack types.

Does anyone know about double sided mirrors? they might be useful fronts.

Also, we were lucky with the weather. If it was held last week in that rain we would have had fun setting up and dismantling the hall. We need to think about that as well. We can't guarantee next years weather.

We will also be posting a survey on the net soon that you can go to and provide feedback.

Another interesting thing. Only about 30% of people filled out the voting form.


----------



## nightowl (Feb 19, 2007)

Maybe a rope fence infront of the display animals to keep people back a little? 

It was an awesome show Peter, aside from the heat! :lol:


----------



## mitchdiamond (Feb 19, 2007)

Yes there was alot of animals in Click Clacks.


----------



## JasonL (Feb 19, 2007)

Lack of frogs, people love frogs. Maybe a ven. snake show out the back.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 19, 2007)

air conditioning


----------



## gillsy (Feb 19, 2007)

Only 30% filled out the form, that's a mixed blessing.

Having to count the number we did, plus enter them into the computer, we'd still be there.


----------



## IsK67 (Feb 19, 2007)

I think it was a great day and it will get better and better. I was impressed with the fact that I had to walk so far because all the parking was gone even though there appeared to be ample. (Trust me for not getting there early)

Please take this as constructive....

One complaint I heard a few times was that the enclosures weren't up high enough. But then there are the weaners (Children) to worry about.

I thought the public were too close to the enclosures. A rope barrier perhaps?

I was disappointed with the prices of some of the associated herp supplies. Often when you go to an expo you are able to get items cheaper than normally. I know at least one exhibitor there had put their prices up! ($38 for a 4m heat cord that they sell for $26)

I was also disappointed in that there were no Vens. My little friend from down the road wanted to see a RBB. All he talked about on the way home was that he didn't see one. (So how about some vens next time Ven people??)

Better security on the enclosures I think is a must! There was one kid that open one of the click clacks.

Better labelling of the exhibits would be good. To clearly identify ALL exhibits. Whether just for display, sale or part of the competition.

IsK


----------



## gillsy (Feb 19, 2007)

Isk, there were suppose to be some vens, but unfortunately no one brought any.


----------



## IsK67 (Feb 19, 2007)

gillsy said:


> Isk, there were suppose to be some vens, but unfortunately no one brought any.



Yeah sorry. That part was directed at the Ven keepers. Jeff told me about the fact there were few enquiries and the one that said he probably would come and then didn't.

IsK


----------



## the_brad (Feb 19, 2007)

a bit of order would of been good, i know alot of people would have been over excited.
my best suggestion would be to have all display tanks around the perimeter and have a roped walk way, that way every one gets to see everythink, i missed a few things plus as already said it would keep a bit of distance from the animals


----------



## hugsta (Feb 19, 2007)

There was going to be some vens there, but unfortunately this was a bit of miscomunication and they never got there. There was a bit of uncertainty in the early stages about the ability of having vens there on display. I am sure they will be there next year.


----------



## Aslan (Feb 19, 2007)

I think better labelling of exhibits would be great too... I heard a lot of people talking about the "Bredli" on the ARP stand 

I also agree about some of the herp supplies prices...but unfortunately I don't know if there is any way to counter that.

In regards to only a handful of people voting I think it may have had something to do with lack of pens/pencils - being numbered exhibits they were impossible to remember so you needed something to fill it out with on the spot - Keno pencils might work...

In general though it was an AWESOME day - a little warm, but nothing you can do about that

Might also be an idea to seperate animals into groups of like animals - might make it a tad more difficult for exhibitors to set up though...but would be nice to see a few jungles together to compare, a few Beardies etc - I only say this because I think the group of monitors together worked very well...


----------



## gaara (Feb 19, 2007)

I would have voted, but when I arrived I was not presented with a voting card in the first place


----------



## grimbeny (Feb 19, 2007)

Yea i think a little more order to the exhibits would have been good, and possibly a little more spread out. I think the sellers corner got a little crowded at times and this could have been fixed by arranging the tables in a slightly better way. 

Overall though i couldnt complain becaus it was a really good day.


----------



## gaara (Feb 19, 2007)

OH about the seller's tables - I think a method needs to be devised to stop annoying little brats _forcing_ people away to get up front just so they can push their noses up to the chinese food containers, despite there being either a) actual or potential buyers there first or b) myself


----------



## gillsy (Feb 19, 2007)

LOL, thats why there was a quantine room Gaara, to get closer to the animals. 

Worked well.


----------



## gaara (Feb 19, 2007)

Gillsy I didn't want to waste anyones time by making them go through the rigmorale of taking an animal into quarantine just so I can have the ability to see an animal away from the prying eyes and grubby, shoving little fingers of rat-children.


----------



## Aslan (Feb 19, 2007)

I agree that the seller's tables needed to be spread a bit more...even where Glimmerman etc were selling was crowding a lot...

Not to mention the other corner...very cramped and difficult to browse...


----------



## Possum (Feb 19, 2007)

As this was very well published and alot of ppl attended, I think having the NPWS Licencing Forms onsite was a very good idea. It made it easier for those looking at getting a reptile one step closer to this achievement. Normally when you want to buy something and there is a step in between where you have to go and fill in a form or even find it first you will avoid the issue. So I heard a couple of the sellers instructing the want to be herpers over to the forms. Good job.

I thought the day setup was great, but yes, some of the shops had very expensive products. There was one seller that was very good though and I got my turtle book for $5 rather than $16.50 at another stand for exactly the same book!


----------



## IsK67 (Feb 19, 2007)

gaara said:


> OH about the seller's tables - I think a method needs to be devised to stop annoying little brats _forcing_ people away to get up front just so they can push their noses up to the chinese food containers, despite there being either a) actual or potential buyers there first or b) myself



Get rid of the "annoying little brats" or, better yet, those that were annoyed by them. The expo was there for the public as well as hobbyists. I seen just as many hobbyists pushing their way to the front so they can push their noses up against enclosures despite others being there first. 

Perhaps tolerance is the key. They are after all just kids and possibly the next generation of Herpers.

IsK


----------



## IsK67 (Feb 19, 2007)

Aslan said:


> I agree that the seller's tables needed to be spread a bit more...even where Glimmerman etc were selling was crowding a lot...
> 
> Not to mention the other corner...very cramped and difficult to browse...



Spreading them out would be a good idea. 

IsK


----------



## Aslan (Feb 19, 2007)

I thought it was great having the general public there...I am only new to it all anyway but I took my old man, a mate and my brother along - they loved it...

Regardless of where you go you get pest kids around - not all were pests - some were great and obviously really keen on the animals on display (obviously a good thing) but others were just nuisances...spreading out the sellers tables a bit more might have made it easier to not be affected by them....


----------



## bigguy (Feb 19, 2007)

My hats off to you's guys. What a great show. I was told by so many people that it was a great improvement on the Vic show last year.

From the sound of things there seems to be 3 areas of concern regarding the show. Heat, stress and overpricing. All 3 issues are pretty hard to address.

1) Heat. Yes it was a hot hall, and yes I lost weight sweating(thanks guys) . The only answer to this would be to hire a airconditioned hall , but then we have the new problem of heating cages. My suggestion, stick to the same venue. The animals loved the heat and its probably cheaper hall to rent.

2) Stress. I personally did not notice any animals freaking out. You could add a rope fence to keep people back, but many of the cages needed to be veiwed up close to even see the animals. So I really cant see a fence being the answer. I think its up to the owner to bring animals that in their opinions can handle stressfull situations. One thing I did not like myself, were the animals on show in pet habitat containers. Easily knocked over injuring the animal, and or easily just picked up and stolen. These should be banned next next show, and all owners to bring their animals in proper enclosures.

3) Overpricing. I have to agree. Most people attending shows expect to pick up good deals and some probably thought they did. However some traders had added over 50% above the normal retail prices and people were being ripped off. Maybe when a trader is invited it should be suggested to keep the prices at the very least at normal retail prices. But this can only be a suggestion, because in the long run its totally up to the trader. Maybe a threat could be issued to them that if profiteering is observed they will not be invited back to future shows.

Maybe next time have some venomous species there. They were obviously lacking and I heard many comments in that regard. But apart from that there is really very little that could be done to improve the show. Congratualations Macarthur herp society on a show that was obviously a geat sucsess, and the best of its kind held so far in Australia.

One more tip, these shows are essential for the growth of the hobby and have you thought of running 2 or 3 of the shows a year if it could be managed


----------



## Aslan (Feb 19, 2007)

I also thought multiple shows would be a great idea - but might end up repetitive with the same animals...

I think the best way would be to approach the other Herp Societies in Sydney to run similar shows and then stagger them throughout the year...this would give us all something to look forward to on a regular basis and spread the responsibility/cost around for the mutual benefit of all of the societies...

Mac Herps showed that it can be done in an excellent manner, with quarantine procedures handled well and a great day put on for herpers and the public - I think the next step is for other Herp Societies to step up and out on similar days for the benefit of the hobby and the enjoyment of the hobbyists...


----------



## gaara (Feb 19, 2007)

IsK67 said:


> Get rid of the "annoying little brats" or, better yet, those that were annoyed by them.
> 
> IsK




As annoyed as I was, I politely tolerated them and kept my murderous intent to myself - But it should be expected a certain level of decorum should be enforced, for the animals sakes, the sellers and their potential buyers and other viewers. Two children in particular were running around under tables (where sold reptiles were being held in stacked chinese food containers - containers which could have been crushed, or knocked over) and creating a rucus. Another child was tapping a rod (one of those "Chomper" toys - the business end looks like the head of a predator...I believe his was a shark) against the monitor exhibits glass enclosures. Another child was tapping the lacie's tank with his pencil, trying to get the lacie to follow the movement.


----------



## Aslan (Feb 19, 2007)

I think this is an issue everywhere though - I know I only ever visit the zoo during the week while school is in to avoid pest kids...

Unfortunately there is not much that can be done regarding parents who are unwilling/unable to control their children whilst out in public - a barrier of some sort might work but as stated earlier it may make viewing some exhibits more difficult - and th really annoying little beggars would still be mucking up...

Also, following on from Bigguy earlier - I also think the pet habitat type enclosures should be removed. As Pete has stated some kids were opening them up etc and they just weren't working like some of the others...

I think, for smaller animals, the setup that was used for the monitors and the bright yellow beardie was brilliant, worked VERY well and looked neat as well...


----------



## IsK67 (Feb 19, 2007)

gaara said:


> As annoyed as I was, I politely tolerated them and kept my murderous intent to myself - But it should be expected a certain level of decorum should be enforced, for the animals sakes, the sellers and their potential buyers and other viewers. Two children in particular were running around under tables (where sold reptiles were being held in stacked chinese food containers - containers which could have been crushed, or knocked over) and creating a rucus. Another child was tapping a rod (one of those "Chomper" toys - the business end looks like the head of a predator...I believe his was a shark) against the monitor exhibits glass enclosures. Another child was tapping the lacie's tank with his pencil, trying to get the lacie to follow the movement.



Well that is certainly different than enthusiastic kids pressing their noses up against the enclosures.........

IsK


----------



## Bryony (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm just going to throw these suggestions at you (while they still hot)-
- roped off fence from the reptiles
- a huge sign saying - DO NOT TAP ON THE GLASS
- maybe some volunteers with a tag saying - happy to answer all questions for the newbies to be?
- as for the floor layout - a one way S bend type layout so people don't run back and forth
- I heard (eavesdropped) alot of people commenting on pugslys pics - so maybe a herp art bit?
- Maybe for the kiddies - a hands on bit like the kids bit at museums - snake skins, videos of egg laying, ect
- Bush walking education and first aid bit?

I didn't know there were talks during the day otherwise i would have stayed longer, where was the sign?

Ok my head hurts now.......take it and run with it if you like


----------



## grimbeny (Feb 19, 2007)

I also didnt know there were talks on, and didnt know what time the places were to be announced, maybe u could have had a timetable or somthing telling every one what was on through out the day.


----------



## Magpie (Feb 19, 2007)

Hold it somewhere else next time? To throw a random suggestion into the mix... Cairns??


----------



## Aslan (Feb 19, 2007)

I like the idea of the people designed to answer questions - but it should also be said that I saw a lot of the exhibitors doing just that throughout the day...especially over near the monitors and beardie...


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 19, 2007)

OK, here are my suggestions:

1. Have NPWS attend so that they can process licence applications then and there. I am not sure if they will agree to this but I think a lot more first timers wouldve bought complete setups if it was possible.

2. An on-site ATM so that people can pay for 1. 

3. Uniformity in the cages would ne nice. I know this has been disccussed and there are ways to do this without spending too much. I also agree that no one should be be using click-clacks as display cages. They just dont offer any security for the animals.

4. Have some basic reptile keeping courses run throughout the day. Somethings like basic reptile husbandry, cage setup etc. These should be FREE and run several times throughout the day.

Personally there are a few things I would do better next time around, like having a printed price list, and caresheets. It would also be nice to be able to display the parent animals on the sellers tables next to the hatchies.

I'll think of more ...


----------



## Gregory (Feb 19, 2007)

bigguy said:


> 3) Overpricing. I have to agree. Most people attending shows expect to pick up good deals and some probably thought they did. However some traders had added over 50% above the normal retail prices and people were being ripped off.




All the bargains were at our tables hey Bob?
It was the busiest part of the show all day.





Cheers, Greg.


----------



## IsK67 (Feb 19, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Hold it somewhere else next time? To throw a random suggestion into the mix... Cairns??



LOL

IsK


----------



## IsK67 (Feb 19, 2007)

CodeRed said:


> OK, here are my suggestions:
> 
> 1. Have NPWS attend so that they can process licence applications then and there. I am not sure if they will agree to this but I think a lot more first timers wouldve bought complete setups if it was possible.



Or perhaps just have a stand at the event.

IsK


----------



## bigguy (Feb 19, 2007)

Yes there were a few annoying children on the day. One little girl in particular would pick up the containers with for sale reptiles in them and give it a really good shake. We spotted her doing this at several other sellers tables and were ready for her when she reached my table. Her parents just stood back watching her and said nothing. In fact they even looked offended when we told their daughter not to pick up the containers. Some parents really need a good kick up the bum for letting their little darling run riot right in front of them and not saying a word.

Trouble is, there is nothing any one can do to stop overactive children. They will turn up to any function opened to the public. Its just a fact of life we have to put up with. I on the other hand have no hestitation in telling annoying children just to move on.

There was heaps of room for the sellers to spread out. We had heaps of room. The first of us to arrive were nicely spread out with heaps of room left, the later arrivals were the trouble. Rather then spreading out into the remaining space, they just jammed into the gaps we had left between each other. I asked the people next to me to move further away, and was quickly told they couldnt even bother to move. It did make it very crowded around the tables, and also even hotter than it allready was.


----------



## noni (Feb 19, 2007)

overall it was excellent - a bit steamy in the hall, yes, but happy to deal with it because i assumed it was being kept warmish for the comfort of the animals. 

continuing on bryony's suggestion of some volunteers - perhaps there could also be a handful of other volunteers to generally keep an eye on things and politely and respectfully keep wild kiddies (and their parents) under control? nothing against the kids who were obviously very interested in learning about everything, but when kids are stressing the animals by opening enclosures or whacking them with things, that's a bit much. 

i saw one over-zealous lady at a for sale stand (next to the one selling mice cages) who picked up some poor baby snake in a chinese food container to show her son and dropped it - not on the floor thank god, but a few inches back on to the table none the less. it's a bit upsetting to see already anxious animals being treated like toys by those who don't know better. 

i'm all for educating the public and very glad it was an open to the public event - would have taken my young nephews along if they were available - but maybe some mature, sensible volunteers who could tactfully control those who need controlling would make it a better experience for the animals, and isn't that the most important thing?  just my opinion guys


----------



## grimbeny (Feb 19, 2007)

I think reptile keeping courses would have been a really good idea, and probably not that difficult to arrange.

I also think people selling hatchling setups would have been a good idea too, like click clacks for snakes that come with everything u need.


----------



## Aslan (Feb 19, 2007)

Not sure if processing applications on the spot is a good idea - possibly opens up the ability for more uninformed impulse buys...definately a great idea for them the have a stand there though, with applications for licences and general info...

Also really like the idea of an ATM around somewhere...

And definately think some husbandry courses throughout the day would be brilliant...


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 19, 2007)

IsK67 said:


> Or perhaps just have a stand at the event.
> 
> IsK


 

Yeap, thats what I meant


----------



## IsK67 (Feb 19, 2007)

Speaking of courses.

Perhaps one of the courses/demonstrations could have been proper snakebite treatment?

IsK


----------



## IsK67 (Feb 19, 2007)

Aslan said:


> Also really like the idea of an ATM around somewhere...



A portable EFTPOS machine would do it. You see this at PC expos all the time. One machine is used and then the money is allocated afterward accordingly.

IsK


----------



## bigguy (Feb 19, 2007)

Greg, your half right. Yours appeared to be the busiest table, with the best bargins on the day. You definately had a lot less to take home compared to what you carried in. Sorry to see you are getting right out of reptiles. At least you should have lost as much weight as I did on the day. Not that either of us needed to loose any.))


----------



## benson (Feb 19, 2007)

I think the idea about the keno pencil is GREAT!!!
When you pay to get in, you should get a voting form, and a pencil.
I entered and paid for a family, but was told NOTHING about the voting.
Also, I also thought some of the animals looked a bit stressed, and could do with a bit more distance from the CROWDS!!!
And also too many UNSUPERVISED kiddies running riot!!!
But a great day, I'm sure will only get bigger and better!!
Well done!!!!


----------



## Bryony (Feb 19, 2007)

So.......
Same time next weekend?
 


Was good t see you again Greggles


----------



## Aslan (Feb 19, 2007)

Bryony said:


> So.......
> Same time next weekend?


 
If only...was a blast


----------



## falconboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Its illegal to have dogs off leash in public areas, maybe it should be the same for SOME children. WOOF.  (Can't you tell I don't have kids!) Although there are exceptions to the rule. Maybe we should have some parents on a leash. 

Or maybe a sign 'IF YOU DON'T CONTROL YOUR CHILDREN, WE WILL ASK YOU TO LEAVE'. The only ones that should be offended by this are the ones who don't control their children!!

As for the accessories being overpriced, well, its up to the public to know what they are buying and its value. You can't blame a money making business from trying to profit from the odd speciality show such as this. If you want to get them competitive, you need a lot more stall holders selling the same products, otherwise why would anyone in their right mind sell 'cheaply'??


----------



## Aslan (Feb 19, 2007)

It's in the spirit of shows/expos...MOST specialty interest shows have products at a reduced price, it's just the way it works...even maintaining the RRP wouldn't be frowned upon but there were a number of products that had been jacked up in price...was a shame...


----------



## grimbeny (Feb 19, 2007)

In some ways it would have been in the interests of the petshops there to discount their prices and encourage new herpers to come back to their shop in the future.


----------



## Slateman (Feb 19, 2007)

Aslan said:


> Not sure if processing applications on the spot is a good idea - possibly opens up the ability for more uninformed impulse buys...definately a great idea for them the have a stand there though, with applications for licences and general info...
> 
> Also really like the idea of an ATM around somewhere...
> 
> And definately think some husbandry courses throughout the day would be brilliant...



I agree with that one.
We don't want people to buy reptiles like rabbits in pet shop. Waiting for the license is great cool of period.


----------



## Hickson (Feb 19, 2007)

I was disappointed with some of those prices too - Weigel's book for $40, and "_The More Complete Chondro_" for $105.



Hix


----------



## Davem54 (Feb 19, 2007)

Maybe a special type display for the kids to keep them amused a bit. Maybe even a few blue tongues or some thing they could handle. I am sure it would go down well with them. I thought it was excellent. Kids and crowds are allways going to be a problem at any event like that.


----------



## Slateman (Feb 19, 2007)

Nothing wrong with children. They are best part of it. This is excellent. way to educate them about wildlife from early age.
Yes, to being children, they love to put hands on everything and touch.

That is where parents should step in and do bit of parenting. It is called discipline and lot of lazy parents prefer to avoid this.

I think that person at the door welcoming the families and explaining to parents what they children are allowed to do would be helpful. They should be told that if they children can't be controlled, they would be asked to leave the show.

If there would be supervised section where our little kids can touch the snake and touch some of the harder animals under supervision, I think that we will have lot of appreciation from our small animal lovers. 
This maybe would be difficult to achieve because of current regulations. But they do something like this in reptile park where somebody walk around with animal and let people to touch.


----------



## Slateman (Feb 19, 2007)

Davem54 said:


> Maybe a special type display for the kids to keep them amused a bit. Maybe even a few blue tongues or some thing they could handle. I am sure it would go down well with them. I thought it was excellent. Kids and crowds are allways going to be a problem at any event like that.



LOL you posted this same time like me


----------



## Hickson (Feb 19, 2007)

We didn't want anyone handling any reptiles for hygiene reasons, and I think that even Bluetongues would get stressed out by being constantly handled.

One other problem that nobody even considered before the event was kids falling to their death. The hall has a rockclimbing wall and even though it wasn't set up, kids were still trying to climb it all day. Obviously, the public liability insurance doesn't extend to 'falling from a cliff'. Pablo stood a couple of mats up against the wall to prevent people from climbing, but 10 minutes later a 4 year old girl running around managed to knock one of the mats over - it fell on her and trapped her underneath. Was quite funny, but I had to laugh on the ninside 'coz the parents were around.



Hix


----------



## nightowl (Feb 19, 2007)

Also a louder P.A. system for talks or generally letting people know what's happening throughout the day would be good. Peter, let me know of you need a sound system for next year and I'll donate mine for the day. I can provide 800 watts of power with a couple of cordless mics if you need them.


----------



## falconboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Maybe *'those' *kids should have been encouraged to climb!  'Hey little boy, look at that really exciting rock wall'


----------



## Magpie (Feb 19, 2007)

Doesn't have to be animals. Some face painting, a few free balloons and maybe an area with some toys or colouring... why not have a reptile colouring comp for the kiddies and supply some coloured pencils?
As a parent of young kids I am often disappointed that people who organise events fail to consider that children do not have 5 hours concentration spans.
Call me a bogan if you wish, but I think that taking families into account is not such a big thing to ask.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 19, 2007)

Not all the accesories were overprices .. I got a glass enclosure for $80. It would normally retail over $100.


----------



## falconboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Not specifically refering to you Magpie, but I also think some people forget that the world does not revolve around children. Some things are just not designed for childrens entertainment, and often there's enough work involved in organising an event without spending extra time specifically to keep peoples children amused. Its not a creche, its a herp event! 

Maybe in the herp shows case a few little things could have been done to assist in keeping the kids controlled, but ultimately, its up to the parents to tell them to stand there, look and don't touch. If one intends spending hours and hours at an event such as that, they need to consider whether possibly having a family member or friend look after the children might be a better idea.


----------



## Gregory (Feb 19, 2007)

Bloody Bogan.


----------



## Bryony (Feb 19, 2007)

For the kiddies 
face painting, hands on bit, videos, coloring in, balloons, and huggy dressed in drag with make up on


----------



## gaara (Feb 19, 2007)

singing "im a little teapot" in the most flamboyant way possible


----------



## Aslan (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm sure the children were considered, and in fact quite a few came in from the soccer next door...most were well behaved and seemed quite entertained by the animals on display...some activities directly for them may have been helpful...

...however, if you choose to attend a herp event for 5hrs and bring your children along you are responsible for keeping them under control for that time...Just because you choose to stay at an event longer than your children can mind their behaviour should not be an excuse for your children to run feral and out of control...

I think it's great that there were a lot of kids there, as everyone said, it is great to encourage future herpers...some parents just need to act their role...


----------



## Magpie (Feb 19, 2007)

falconboy said:


> Not specifically refering to you Magpie, but I also think some people forget that the world does not revolve around children. Some things are just not designed for childrens entertainment, and often there's enough work involved in organising an event without spending extra time specifically to keep peoples children amused. Its not a creche, its a herp event!
> 
> Maybe in the herp shows case a few little things could have been done to assist in keeping the kids controlled, but ultimately, its up to the parents to tell them to stand there, look and don't touch. If one intends spending hours and hours at an event such as that, they need to consider whether possibly having a family member or friend look after the children might be a better idea.


 

Fair enough, everyone who has kids should be forced to not leave their house for 15 years is what you suggest then? 
Oh wait, I don't much like teenagers either, better make it 23.
Yes, I really suggested a creche :roll:
A colouring comp is sooooo much harder than a door prize.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 19, 2007)

One more suggestion (actually Anthony Stimson's idea).

Do the voting for the best herp earlier in the day, say by lunch time. Then ribbons showing first, seceond and third place could be placed over the repsective cages. The public would then at least know who won.


----------



## grimbeny (Feb 19, 2007)

Yea i think that is a better idea too, atleast the non peoples choice ones.


----------



## Slateman (Feb 19, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Doesn't have to be animals. Some face painting, a few free balloons and maybe an area with some toys or colouring... why not have a reptile colouring comp for the kiddies and supply some coloured pencils?
> As a parent of young kids I am often disappointed that people who organise events fail to consider that children do not have 5 hours concentration spans.
> Call me a bogan if you wish, but I think that taking families into account is not such a big thing to ask.



Face paintings as different reptiles would be great I think. Maybe to concider this for next year.
This can be supported by donation tin where parents can donate some coins for painting done.


----------



## Glimmerman (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey thats a good idea Magpie, We had quite a few clowns running around yesterday, all we had to do was give them a few balloons to hand out :lol: :lol: 

I think these events will continue to grow and get much better. We drove home last night discussing way we could have done things to improve our next event. As too I'm sure...everyone else


----------



## Glimmerman (Feb 19, 2007)

Slateman said:


> If there would be supervised section where our little kids can touch the snake and touch some of the harder animals under supervision, I think that we will have lot of appreciation from our small animal lovers.
> This maybe would be difficult to achieve because of current regulations. But they do something like this in reptile park where somebody walk around with animal and let people to touch.



This too would be an excellent idea. They could have this in a separated area fenced off by cross wood fencing etc. They could then have a wash facility with F10 in the water plus encouragage children to wash their hands after playing with animals :lol:


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 19, 2007)

Bryony said:


> For the kiddies
> face painting, hands on bit, videos, coloring in, balloons, and huggy dressed in drag with make up on



Huggy starkers with his big scrubbie hanging from him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now i'd pay triple the entry fee to see that!

Simone.


----------



## IsK67 (Feb 19, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> Huggy starkers with his big scrubbie hanging from him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now i'd pay triple the entry fee to see that!
> 
> Simone.



I'd pay quadruple

....for him NOT to do it!


IsK


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 19, 2007)

IsK67 said:


> Perhaps tolerance is the key. They are after all just kids and possibly the next generation of Herpers.


Isk for president!


----------



## falconboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Fair enough, everyone who has kids should be forced to not leave their house for 15 years is what you suggest then?
> Oh wait, I don't much like teenagers either, better make it 23.
> Yes, I really suggested a creche :roll:
> A colouring comp is sooooo much harder than a door prize.



Just the response I expected Magpie. :x 

If your kids when they are 15 still have such a short concentration span, then maybe you shouldn't leave the house!!!

The reference was to 'children' that need special consideration at shows such as this, or did you miss that part? :x


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 19, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Doesn't have to be animals. Some face painting, a few free balloons and maybe an area with some toys or colouring... why not have a reptile colouring comp for the kiddies and supply some coloured pencils?
> As a parent of young kids I am often disappointed that people who organise events fail to consider that children do not have 5 hours concentration spans.
> Call me a bogan if you wish, but I think that taking families into account is not such a big thing to ask.


I think THAT is an excellent idea! Very true as while the much older kids aka adults are happy to perouse and walk around slowly looking at things the youngins would love some other stimulation. Would have been easy to use on of the tables in the corner where people were eating so kids could sit down and colour in a competition or something...


----------



## Magpie (Feb 19, 2007)

falconboy said:


> Just the response I expected Magpie. :x
> 
> If your kids when they are 15 still have such a short concentration span, then maybe you shouldn't leave the house!!!
> 
> The reference was to 'children' that need special consideration at shows such as this, or did you miss that part? :x


 

My kids are not 15 where do you get that from?
Basically what you said is that people like me who have no one to look after the kids if we want to go out should not be allowed to go to public events as our kids may touch something and it's not worth anyones time to make something for the kids to do.
Maybe you are unaware that children control nearly 50% of australias expendable income?
There was quite a few comments that kids should not be allowed or should be fed to the large pythons. Then there was maybe 2 or 3 people honest enough to admit that most of the kids were simply copying what the adults were doing.
You are the one who suggested that a colouring comp would make the event into a creche, does that mean the door prize makes it a casino?
I was not able to go, I live 3000km away but when I go to an event like that i take my kids, i have no other option. If there was nothing for them to do, after 20 minutes I'd walk back out and never go again.


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 19, 2007)

falconboy said:


> Just the response I expected Magpie. :x
> 
> If your kids when they are 15 still have such a short concentration span, then maybe you shouldn't leave the house!!!
> 
> The reference was to 'children' that need special consideration at shows such as this, or did you miss that part? :x



Random question.... Do you have kids?


----------



## falconboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Fair enough, everyone who has kids should be forced to not leave their house for 15 years is what you suggest then?
> Oh wait, I don't much like teenagers either, better make it 23.
> Yes, I really suggested a creche :roll:
> A colouring comp is sooooo much harder than a door prize.



I didn't mention your kids were 15, YOU mentioned not being able to leave the house for 15 years. I also was not refering specifically to the colouring competition making it a creche, I was commenting that it was a herp show, NOT a creche, and there was enough work for the organisers making it into a HERP show without worrying about keeping other peoples children occupied. 

I didn't come here to argue with you or get nasty or get sarcastic, not sure about you though, I made my opinion clear on children at events. Simple.

Now maybe we should stick to suggestions for the event, not argue about our opinions of children.


----------



## -Peter (Feb 19, 2007)

My kids had a great time, they behaved well and it was commented on. I did take issue with the rude and abrupt childless adults who marched around as if the show was only for them. They arrogantly stood blocking the view of all others who were interested while those adults with children attempted to empty their own wallets and purse. Only to be thwarted by the "me" generation taking up the front. Bloody tyre kickers.


----------



## SEXSLATINA (Feb 19, 2007)

Glimmerman said:


> This too would be an excellent idea. They could have this in a separated area fenced off by cross wood fencing etc. They could then have a wash facility with F10 in the water plus encouragage children to wash their hands after playing with animals



No need to be sarcastic here. 
As Peter started this thread under name....Mac Herps Show Suggestions and people are trying to give some ideas after all he asked us initially to do this in this topic.
Maybe you just try to make a joke, but I think that Slateman was serious and meant to help with his opinion like the other people who come with some suggestions as asked by Peter.


I can be funny also.

One thing for sure. If you don't like children there. Why to bother at all. you cut families with children out and you will have 70% people less attending. This will make it much easier to organize the show. To make up the numbers I would suggest the fallowing.

We can call it R show. definitely not MA show as the 2 kids trying to claim the rock wall was about 15 year old. Hix chased them and asked them not to do it from our table.

This will take only more than15year old R show and if we cut out teenagers over 15 years old, I would recommend to do this show in Canberra. We can sell the porn dvd movies as well to accommodate some more mature herp. Hand on enthusiast.
Who needs families with children anyway.
Another things, some children was offspring's of organizers, they occasionally did wrong things also being children, they could not helped. If we cut out this volunteers and exchange them with more mature sex workers.
HIUA lets have herp show adults only.

This suggestion was put in by Sexslatina. Not much more you can expect from her. LOL


----------



## grimbeny (Feb 19, 2007)

I think we could get rid of all the enclosures and have all the herps displayed on nude models.


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 19, 2007)

I like it. Lets do the R Herp show and .......I deleted this, noty noty..........close 

Seriously, the herp show is about getting people interested in herps and that starts with the mums and dads buying little Jonny his first bearded dragon. At our table (hugsta, glimerman and myself) we were mainly dealing with first timers and lots kids. All the animals I sold on the day were someones first reptile.


----------



## gaara (Feb 19, 2007)

Have you thought of the quarantine and safety precautons involved with that? (I'm not talking about snakes and OPMV either)


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 19, 2007)

SEXSLATINA said:


> This suggestion was put in by Sexslatina. Not much more you can expect from her. LOL


Who is this mysterious Sexslatina?


----------



## nightowl (Feb 19, 2007)

Looks incredibly like Slateman dressed in drag?!? :lol:


----------



## Slateman (Feb 19, 2007)

I think that mods should issue infraction to Sexslatina. She can be so bad this girl.

But back to the topic Peter started for good of next show.

Parents should control the kids more, that is important.
But to encourages families come for great entertainment value of the event is equally important. And I am sure that the ideas put in by all of us are red and taken in to consideration for next year. The board of Macarthur herp society is made of great people and they success and achievements are just reflection of that.


----------



## Aslan (Feb 19, 2007)

As I stated earlier - MOST kids were great, the pest kids started off as a general observation by a few and I guess it sort of got out of twisted a bit...

...I think that a 'hands on' element would be ideally great, however think it may be difficult to do without compromising the health/quarantine set up which was developed and put in place for a reason. 

...It would definately be good to see a few more talks/demonstration type presentations...


----------



## grimbeny (Feb 19, 2007)

Admitedly I was only there for an hour or two but i didnt see one kid misbehaving, and there was alot of people there at the time. So i think the inconvenience of having young people there was so minute.


----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 19, 2007)

does anything like this occur in Perth WA, probably a stupid question as nothing ever occurs here but still =)


----------



## Kratos (Feb 19, 2007)

1 thing i was dissapointed in was the small amount of species for sale other then that great show guys, some nice reptiles there. I really liked the set up of some of the smaller monitors but they didnt look too happy about it.


----------



## grimbeny (Feb 19, 2007)

Yea there wasnt a great variety in species, lots of the basic species, like beardies and variouse carpets etc.


----------



## Aslan (Feb 19, 2007)

Suppose a lot comes down to what people have left over/hatching just prior to the show...Bigguy had a few different species for sale...


----------



## Slateman (Feb 19, 2007)

It was a new thing for all of us, and I am surprised how well was this show organized. 
Lot of people forgetting that all this was organized just by small Herp society. 
I have to give big congratulation from my site to all volunteers and Macarthur herps committee.


----------



## IsK67 (Feb 19, 2007)

Kratos said:


> 1 thing i was dissapointed in was the small amount of species for sale other then that great show guys, some nice reptiles there. I really liked the set up of some of the smaller monitors but they didnt look too happy about it.



You have an olive according to your profile. If you had brought yours along there would have been an olive there.

Just a thought.............

IsK


----------



## FAY (Feb 19, 2007)

Sexlatina is slatey.
I can tell....he/she makes the same spelling mistakes......hehehe


----------



## pugsly (Feb 19, 2007)

Sorry to burst the bubble, but getting an ATM there would be almost impossible, for several reasons including security, and definately cost. There was an ATM about 2km (if that) down the road though. Next year people will know I guess..

As for the rope and so on, my Amyae tub was opened by a child, only thanks to Pryor he is ok lol. But I didnt feel very comfortable about them for the rest of the day. So that can be worked on. But I mean this was a first real excellent attempt at a proper expo in NSW, and it was sensational. You can always make it better which is great but the show was a resounding success and I had a ball.


----------



## Glimmerman (Feb 19, 2007)

SEXSLATINA said:


> No need to be sarcastic here.
> As Peter started this thread under name....Mac Herps Show Suggestions and people are trying to give some ideas after all he asked us initially to do this in this topic.
> Maybe you just try to make a joke, but I think that Slateman was serious and meant to help with his opinion like the other people who come with some suggestions as asked by Peter.



Well you certainly misinterpreted my post then didn't you. I was not making a joke at all.

The previous posts before mine were discussing way to keep children occupied. One suggestion was blue tongues and small animals like at the ARP. My comments reflected that. http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=49363&page=5 . If we had the kids to wash their hands we would be applying positive enforcement to general hygiene and keeping with the quarantine issues.


----------



## JasonL (Feb 19, 2007)

As for the rope and so on, my Amyae tub was opened by a child, only thanks to Pryor he is ok lol. But I didnt feel very comfortable about them for the rest of the day. So that can be worked on. But I mean this was a first real excellent attempt at a proper expo in NSW, and it was sensational. You can always make it better which is great but the show was a resounding success and I had a ball.[/QUOTE]

Damn Pryor! I almost got away with it!


----------



## gillsy (Feb 19, 2007)

I disaggree with range of animals, there were every captive python species represented except for olive (which was purely by mistake as there was suppose to be someone bringing them.)

There was even a RSP and a GTP.

There were also alot of different monitor species.


----------



## Davem54 (Feb 19, 2007)

Congratulations to Mac Herps for putting on such a great event. No doubt it took effort and time from the members and was very worthwhile. I would like to thank you all. Dave


----------



## Slateman (Feb 19, 2007)

Glimmerman said:


> Well you certainly misinterpreted my post then didn't you. I was not making a joke at all.
> 
> The previous posts before mine were discussing way to keep children occupied. One suggestion was blue tongues and small animals like at the ARP. My comments reflected that. http://www.aussiepythons.com/showthread.php?t=49363&page=5 . If we had the kids to wash their hands we would be applying positive enforcement to general hygiene and keeping with the quarantine issues.



Lol sexslatina do that all the time mate. She is from ethnic backround and her understanding of English is bad.
I have to apologize for her. 
But she is good looker isn't she?


----------



## pugsly (Feb 19, 2007)

Haha its OK Jason I know where you live! LOL


----------



## Bryony (Feb 19, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> I think we could get rid of all the enclosures and have all the herps displayed on nude models.


 
I second that motion 



Aslan said:


> ...I think that a 'hands on' element would be ideally great, however think it may be difficult to do without compromising the health/quarantine set up which was developed and put in place for a reason.


 
Well maybe not.
You could have snake skins, video's and pics of egg laying, live births, feeding ect displays of skeletons and anatomy pics. Have an animal feed once or twice through the day for demonstarative purposes, show a feeder roach set up and crix, have a display of veggies that you can feed your beardie ect, have an interactive hands on bit "is this food right size for my lizard/snake? A giant reptile related ride  mechanical snake?
lol

Just throwing ideas....i dont have kids.......but i would enjoy all the activities


----------



## Gregory (Feb 19, 2007)

You are just a big kid afterall Bryony.

Was great to see you again too hon.






Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Bryony (Feb 19, 2007)

Gregory said:


> You are just a big kid afterall Bryony.
> 
> Was great to see you again too hon.


 

*runs and crash tackles greggles*
Yeah i'm just a big kid!


----------



## Kratos (Feb 19, 2007)

IsK67 said:


> You have an olive according to your profile. If you had brought yours along there would have been an olive there.
> 
> Just a thought.............
> 
> IsK



Maybe next year...


----------



## ihaveherps (Feb 19, 2007)

Everyone involved in putting the event together should be congratulated! Job well done!

PJ has asked for constructive criticism about the show, and the number of species on show (which I was very impressed with especially for the size of the club putting the gig on) is out of their control, and is up to the members to throw their hat in the ring and support the event.

A few points that could be improved on next time IMO:

- ATM great idea!
- the place was a sweat box, maybe some industrial fans at doorways for circulation.
- not putting the exhibits on both sides of the pathway to promote better flow 
- change the layout for better circulation of people.

This sort of initiative by such a small club can only be good for the hobby, congrats again to all involved.

ps. Mags, the munchkins everybody is talking about were satan spawn... There was a few serious problem kids... but not all were.


----------



## hugsta (Feb 19, 2007)

bigguy said:


> Greg, your half right. Yours appeared to be the busiest table, with the best bargins on the day. You definately had a lot less to take home compared to what you carried in. Sorry to see you are getting right out of reptiles. At least you should have lost as much weight as I did on the day. Not that either of us needed to loose any.))


 

You guys weren't te only ones to suffer rapid weight loss on the day......LOL:lol:


----------



## gaara (Feb 19, 2007)

I was gonna say Daz you were lookin pretty good (sorry just a plutonic compliment dont get ya hopes up mate)


----------



## MrSpike (Feb 19, 2007)

I reckon super model's in bikini's walking around with GTP's around there neck's would get alot more people there....


----------



## hugsta (Feb 19, 2007)

Glimmerman said:


> Hey thats a good idea Magpie, We had quite a few clowns running around yesterday, all we had to do was give them a few balloons to hand out :lol: :lol:


 
Thanks mate.........:cry:  :lol:


----------



## Bryony (Feb 19, 2007)

MrSpike said:


> I reckon super model's in bikini's walking around with GTP's around there neck's would get alot more people there....


 

You volunteering 

For a youngen you'd look good in a bikini!

hmmmm
sexslatina, huggy and mrspike bikini comp!


----------



## zulu (Feb 19, 2007)

*re Mac*

Bigguy and Coderead had some good suggestions,it would be good if Mac Herps had multiple shows per year,but it would make most sense for the various societys to share the responsibility.Dont know what the attitude is now with the Hawksbury committee but when some members would put the idea of a show to them a few years ago,it was a cold reception,thats why i dont go there much these days,like why bother when there is this negative approach to the pet element of herpetology,the bulk of people have them as pets.


----------



## MrSpike (Feb 19, 2007)

Bryony said:


> You volunteering
> 
> For a youngen you'd look good in a bikini!
> 
> ...



haha, nooooooooo!!!! I was mainly thinking Jen Hawkings, Krystal Forsket (Big brother 2006) and maybe Carmen Electra, but that sort of goes against the hygene protocol...


----------



## GreenWillow (Feb 19, 2007)

I have contacts to Jen Hawkins, plus friends who are catwalk models of the bikini variety and use snakes in their fashion parades for a designer friend of ours. Seems you might be wanting to speak with me before next year's show


----------



## MrSpike (Feb 19, 2007)

A kid i go to school with live's in the same unit block as jen hawkins... I don't like that kid that much but anted to sleep over at his house after i heard that... GW, hook us up yeah? lol


----------



## GreenWillow (Feb 19, 2007)

Spike, my friend, it's not looks that count! It's bank balance. Oh, and personality ofcourse


----------



## gaara (Feb 19, 2007)

sif!


----------



## MrSpike (Feb 19, 2007)

GreenWillow said:


> Spike, my friend, it's not looks that count! It's bank balance. Oh, and personality ofcourse



She all of those + more!


----------



## herptrader (Feb 19, 2007)

Hix said:


> I was disappointed with some of those prices too - Weigel's book for $40, and "_The More Complete Chondro_" for $105.
> 
> 
> 
> Hix



For the Melbourne show last year the Herp Shop stand had them for $75 each (Which is the current price on the web site.). We sold all the copies we had - mind you I found it easy to sell as I think it is one of the best python husbandry books around and a basic must for Aussie herpers.


----------



## Glimmerman (Feb 19, 2007)

zulu said:


> Bigguy and Coderead had some good suggestions,it would be good if Mac Herps had multiple shows per year,but it would make most sense for the various societys to share the responsibility.Dont know what the attitude is now with the Hawksbury committee but when some members would put the idea of a show to them a few years ago,it was a cold reception,thats why i dont go there much these days,like why bother when there is this negative approach to the pet element of herpetology,the bulk of people have them as pets.



Yeah I agree, I don't think HHS would be interested, even today. :cry:  I wish all clubs were as proactive as Mac Herps & South Coast Herps. :lol: 

An sydney combined societies herp expo held at Rosehill Race Course would be the Ultimate. Man that could H U G E :lol: :shock: :lol:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for yoru support everyone. We have a full twelve months to organise this show and we now have lots of fresh ideas to work with. We really only started organising this show in mid January and even then NPWS still hadn't given us permission (which we emailed and asked for on 1 November 2006)

We would also love to get some volunteers.

A big thanks goes out to Gillsy who gave up two full days to give us assistance and he isn't a member of mac herps (hope thats changed now Dave)

And for info. The numbers of voting forms came from:

Mac Herps 52 (14%)
South Coast 16 (4%)
Hawkesbury 17 (5%)
SOFAR 7 (2%)
AHS 6 (2%)
General Public 261 (73%)

so, as promised a minimum of 4% of the profit goes to SCHS, 5% to HHS, 2% to SOFAR and 2% to AHS.


----------



## hugsta (Feb 20, 2007)

I understand about shops with overpricing on a couple of items, but in general there seemed to be quite a few bargains had. I saw heaps of people walking out with products from both of the shops that were there. 

Are you sure the price given for the heat cord was correct, as in, they gave you the price for a 6m rather than a 4.3m you may have had.

Please keep in mind that lots of shops were conatcted to go to the show but many couldn't or just weren't interested. So we should be extremely greatful that Extreme Pets and Berkshire Park Bird Farm came along to support the herp community on the day. Could you imagine how empty the hall would have been if they hadn't of been there. How many people buying hatchies on the day couldn't of purchased starter kits. Shows like this can't run without major support from shops and sponsors............actually who were the sponsors?? I don't think I have heard or seen mention of them.:? 

These two shops put in a massive effort on the day, both of them having the added costs of employing extra people for the day. Let alone the added costs of paying them on a Sunday. If people continue to bicker and whinge about the price of a couple of items and those shops decide not to go in the future herp shows due to the thoughtlessness of a few others, than this will be a very sad thing to see.

They (the shops) played a massive part on the day and they are needed to help secure these sort of shows in the future. If you have something bad to say, then let the shop owners know, if you have something positive to say then let us all know. We need this for the future of our hobby IMO.

Right, I'll just get of the soap box and kick it over to the next person waiting in line.


----------



## FAY (Feb 20, 2007)

hugsta said:


> I understand about shops with overpricing on a couple of items, but in general there seemed to be quite a few bargains had. I saw heaps of people walking out with products from both of the shops that were there.
> 
> Are you sure the price given for the heat cord was correct, as in, they gave you the price for a 6m rather than a 4.3m you may have had.
> 
> ...



If you know the price of a product at other shops and feel that you are not getting it any cheaper.....DON'T PURCHASE IT ! Simple!


----------



## noni (Feb 20, 2007)

it wasn't so much the pricing or actual product i was interested in, but to have so many knowledgeable people in one place where we could 'pick their brains' with questions... it would be great to have as many shops/sponsors as possible as their opinions, experiences and suggestions were all very helpful.


----------



## Tatelina (Feb 20, 2007)

peterjohnson64 said:


> A big thanks goes out to Gillsy who gave up two full days to give us assistance and he isn't a member of mac herps (hope thats changed now Dave)
> 
> And for info. The numbers of voting forms came from:
> 
> ...


Only 2% for AHS? :O I'm shocked..... but Gillsy made up for the non attendees...thanks David!!


----------



## pugsly (Feb 20, 2007)

Well said Daz.

Both of those shops had tremendous displays and both noted it was worth while coming, so next year the more the better!

I didnt find that the prices were expensive though, I picked up a turtle dock for $20!


----------



## extreme_pets (Feb 20, 2007)

*congrats*

it was i think a great day a little hot but we all managed to beat it. Congrats to the mac herps I think it was a great success. Thankyou to all our regular customers how showed there suport by coming along. Thank you to our friends whom gave up there sunday to help My staff whom worked until 3am everyday for the last 2 weeks to have some great looking enclosures there. Thankyou to the macherps club for allowing us to be there. For us it was all about helping people like us who love reptiles. Hopefully the next one will be bigger and better.
well done to all involved. Even the families of all invloved whom put up with tried and grumpy family members.
Great success all round.


----------



## Julie-anne (Feb 21, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Doesn't have to be animals. Some face painting, a few free balloons and maybe an area with some toys or colouring... why not have a reptile colouring comp for the kiddies and supply some coloured pencils?



Good idea, i'd be happy to have a kiddie stand where they can get their face painted, see some snake skins and photo's, do some colouring in / plaster painting etc and i'm sure it cant be too hard to make some balloon snakes hehe 
Though, I wouldn't be too keen on bringing any of my own animals in for them to handle.


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 21, 2007)

How about a Tazer Gun for the 160 kilo hypocrites that said my King Skink and Land Mullet were ugly??????????  I'm still spewing about that, Marcia was so upset about her day in a cage and not a pit that she hissed at me all afternoon once she got home. She wouldn't hurt a fly.

Simone.


----------



## Aslan (Feb 21, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> How about a Tazer Gun for the 160 kilo hypocrites that said my King Skink and Land Mullet were ugly??????????  I'm still spewing about that, Marcia was so upset about her day in a cage and not a pit that she hissed at me all afternoon once she got home. She wouldn't hurt a fly.
> 
> Simone.


 
Ugly? They were fantastic! I'm not a huge skink fan in general but that King Skink was an absolute monster....stunning animal....


----------



## grimbeny (Feb 21, 2007)

I didnt notice the king skink, damn.


----------



## Aslan (Feb 21, 2007)

It looked like a brown Croc! It was HUGE...

Okay maybe not quite a Croc but was definately an awesome looking skink and was much bigger than I have ever seen a skink before (haven't seen too many King Skinks before though)...

It was down near the Frilly and GTP end but on the other side of the walkway...


----------



## dwc995 (Feb 21, 2007)

We had no idea we were supposed to vote, lol we thought the voting was done by certain people only.


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh shucks thanks Aslan.

The King Skink was happy walking around , Marcia the Land Mullet didn't move from her spot. I keep telling everyone she is the friendliest Land Mullet in town. The King Skink is ok to handle once he's out of his cage, but try catching him when he's in the pit he is feral. Last time he got me he death rolled the flesh under my pinky and i screamed. He was only small when he did that so thank god he hasn't gotten me at the size he is now.
They both have pretty ferocious appetities. Unfortunately he lost the tip of his tail last week in a blue with another animal. All i want now is a Yakka Skink. LOL

Simone.


----------



## Aslan (Feb 21, 2007)

I reckon he could take your hand off these days...I've seen land mullets and stuff before, and even a pictures of King Skinks, but seeing him, they must have all been youngsters I've seen...

...I had no idea skinks could get to that sort of size, any idea what he weighs?


----------



## Gregory (Feb 21, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> How about a Tazer Gun for the 160 kilo hypocrites that said my King Skink and Land Mullet were ugly??????????





Wasn't me. I'm only 145 kilos.

Musta been Daz. He's been putting on weight lately. 





Greg.


----------



## Slateman (Feb 22, 2007)

extreme_pets said:


> it was i think a great day a little hot but we all managed to beat it. Congrats to the mac herps I think it was a great success. Thankyou to all our regular customers how showed there suport by coming along. Thank you to our friends whom gave up there sunday to help My staff whom worked until 3am everyday for the last 2 weeks to have some great looking enclosures there. Thankyou to the macherps club for allowing us to be there. For us it was all about helping people like us who love reptiles. Hopefully the next one will be bigger and better.
> well done to all involved. Even the families of all invloved whom put up with tried and grumpy family members.
> Great success all round.



Well said. I could not say this any better with my Slateman's Inglisch.


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey Aslan, i have no idea what either of the skinks weigh, might be time to get him on the scales. The Land Mullet had the most beautiful tail before she had her accident, she lost half her tail when the she escaped her cage one day and the staffy nipped her. it was only enough to scratch her scales but enough damage was done that she got staph. Lucky we didn't lose her.
The King Skink has beefed up alot in the last 12 months. I really would like to get a female for him...he is such an awesome animal. I like the skinks, I could say he is one of my favourites but then again they all are.

No Gregory, it wasnt you or Daz even, Daz is cuddly........This was a woman about 5ft high, a real bertha. One of Campbelttown's finest. I just thought it was wrong of her to say that about my gorgeous skinks when she was no oil paining herself. As i said to her, beauty is in the ye of the beholder. She had her son with her so obviously she had a partner that would've thought the same thing.

Was a fun show though, are we still doing a road trip down to the Riverina one Pete?????????

Simone.


----------



## Slateman (Feb 22, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> Was a fun show though, are we still doing a road trip down to the Riverina one Pete?????????
> 
> Simone.


Wow. You and Pete Simone?


----------



## hugsta (Feb 23, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> No Gregory, it wasnt you or Daz even, Daz is cuddly........
> Simone.


 
Thanks Simone, that Greg bloke is a real nasty piece of work......:shock:  :lol:


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 23, 2007)

hugsta said:


> Thanks Simone, that Greg bloke is a real nasty piece of work......:shock:  :lol:



Oh i know, what a beast. Wanted to buy a Murray Darling from Gregory but my father wasn't too impressed that morning as he copped a second python bite in a matter of weeks from his favourite carpet python. If i came home with another carpet he would've spat it big time. At least my uncle bought one so i will just have to go and look at his.

And Slatey, there's room in the car for the roadtrip to the Riverina. 

Simone.


----------



## ihaveherps (Feb 23, 2007)

While I saw you online Simone, It was really good to see you and the parentals again... how small is the world, we could have been trading animals as kids! Anyway, make sure you drop me a line when the next social comes around, as I would love to catch up especially if a few bevvies are around... 

Till next time,
Simon ( how bad is that )


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 23, 2007)

ihaveherps said:


> While I saw you online Simone, It was really good to see you and the parentals again... how small is the world, we could have been trading animals as kids! Anyway, make sure you drop me a line when the next social comes around, as I would love to catch up especially if a few bevvies are around...
> 
> Till next time,
> Simon ( how bad is that )



Would love to catch up for sure Simon. After the Macherps meetings (third Friday of every month) we usually then terrorise the Bradbury pub afterwards. 

Rob is back in Sydney for the week, i had no idea you were into the reptiles LOL, catch you soon.

Simone.

P.S. How often do you get called Simone???? I get Simon all the time.


----------



## ihaveherps (Feb 23, 2007)

Sweet Simone, one day we will catch up...

Say hi to Rob and Steve for me... they should remember me ... I think I caught on of my RBB's on a field they were playing on (ps. all haters out there it would have been 12 yrs ago)... Hope they are both well...

Calling your kid Simon is a recepie for disaster... and should only be reserved for children you dont like... so yes, Simone has been slung my way once or twice...

Look after yourself (all family inclusive), 
Simon


----------

